# pocket holster for the P-3AT



## tabbieeater (Nov 2, 2007)

This is a new pocket holster i purchased. It has never come out of my pocket when i draw my kel tec. It's really thin but it works.I got it from www.bustertoe.com It's not made by the big boys but It works and it not Priced as high as Desantis or Galco. It was not a bad holster for 25 bucks.


----------



## XD_Hokie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Pocket Holster for P-3AT or P32 that is awesome!!*

This is a little pocket holster I picked up at my local gun shop. Never seen anything like it before. This looks just like a wallet in my front pocket and unlike the claim by other holsters of staying in the pocket and allowing the gun to come out, it comes out every time with the gun and the gun still fires. I am trying to figure out how to incorporate a laser into the holster, but I love it!

The "Holdster"
http://artofthehide.com/


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Very nice.
Here's the one I use:

http://www.dillonprecision.com/#/co...uardian__380__KelTec_P380__Rohrbaugh_R9__etc_


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

XD_Hokie said:


> This is a little pocket holster I picked up at my local gun shop. Never seen anything like it before. This looks just like a wallet in my front pocket and unlike the claim by other holsters of staying in the pocket and allowing the gun to come out, it comes out every time with the gun and the gun still fires. I am trying to figure out how to incorporate a laser into the holster, but I love it!
> 
> The "Holdster"
> http://artofthehide.com/


I believe that unless that is an older holster - it is illegal to have a pocket/wallet holster that allows you to shoot the gun w/o removing the gun from the holster. I think ya gotta pay that $5 fee and submit the required ATF paperwork to have permission to have that..

At least that is what I read on another forum a year or 2 ago...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I use a Don Hume holster for my 3AT.
http://www.donhume.com/Products/ProductsPage.cfm?ProductID=31


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*Shipwreck* is correct. A pocket holster _with a gun in it_ that allows the gun to fire while still in the holster is considered an AOW ("Any Other Weapon") by BATFE and subject to the same rules as other Class III weapons. Even simple possession of the holster and a gun that will fit it, even if they are not actually physically connected, is likely enough to run the owner afoul of the BATFE.


----------



## XD_Hokie (Dec 29, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> *Shipwreck* is correct. A pocket holster _with a gun in it_ that allows the gun to fire while still in the holster is considered an AOW ("Any Other Weapon") by BATFE and subject to the same rules as other Class III weapons. Even simple possession of the holster and a gun that will fit it, even if they are not actually physically connected, is likely enough to run the owner afoul of the BATFE.


I had my concerns about the "Holdster" in this regard and this is what their web page states. http://artofthehide.com/

The Holdster and the ATF

The Holdster came to be out of simple frustration. 
I wanted a holster for my new (at the time) Kel-Tec
P-32 and there were none to be found! I found
several that would "work in a pinch" but none that
were made for or fitted to the gun.
So off to my shop I went and out came the
Holdster. However, the very first FFL dealer I
showed it to told me the story of the "forbidden"
wallet holster and warned that I may be outside the
law with my new design. 
The next step was to contact the local ATF office. 
They were very helpful in getting me pointed in the
right direction and told me to send the design to
the Firearms Technology Branch of the BATF in
Washington for classification. 
The FTB-BATF classified the Holdster design as
non-any other weapon (or not a wallet holster)
primarily because it is "readily discernible as a
weapon" due to the exposed slide. As long as it
isn't modified to conceal the weapon over the slide
it is legal to own and use in conjunction with a
semi-automatic pistol without falling in the AOW
classification.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

My homemade kydex.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Agree with Hokie. It looks like a wallet and if I were held up I would show them the print and say it's my wallet and pull it out and say goodbye right between the eyes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> I believe that unless that is an older holster - it is illegal to have a pocket/wallet holster that allows you to shoot the gun w/o removing the gun from the holster. I think ya gotta pay that $5 fee and submit the required ATF paperwork to have permission to have that..
> 
> At least that is what I read on another forum a year or 2 ago...


So just what would be the difference if you just stick the gun (alone) in your pocket,which is not illegal?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Gunerd said:


> So just what would be the difference if you just stick the gun (alone) in your pocket,which is not illegal?


None - I'm just telling U that there is a law governing this. Don't ask me why.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Desantis Nemesis pocket holster is great for the P3AT.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> None - I'm just telling U that there is a law governing this. Don't ask me why.


Oh.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

BATFE says it's an AOW if it conceals the shape of the gun and allows it to be fired from the holster. Based on the post above, it seems BATFE has relaxed the standard a bit, which is a good thing.

I do not know why anyone would ask for logic from a government agency. :mrgreen:


----------



## XD_Hokie (Dec 29, 2007)

spacedoggy said:


> Agree with Hokie. It looks like a wallet and if I were held up I would show them the print and say it's my wallet and pull it out and say goodbye right between the eyes.


Nice collection of those little holsters you have there!


----------



## AdamSean (Mar 16, 2008)

I guess I am low tech, but it works great.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Dsig1 said:


> Desantis Nemesis pocket holster is great for the P3AT.


...and Ruger's LCP 380.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I LIKE that Uncle Mikes with the spare mag holder... And it has a laser on it too??

I use a standard Unkle Mikes square pocket holster with mine. The band around the middle it tacky and sticks in the pocket. Works every time. $9.

JW


----------



## tt3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I made this a couple months ago for mine.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tt3 said:


> I made this a couple months ago for mine.


What do have for a grip on there?


----------



## tt3 (Mar 23, 2008)

A Hogue HandALL Jr. trimmed to fit. It makes it much nicer to shoot. The holster is now dyed brown and finished, but that was the pic I had online.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tt3 said:


> A Hogue HandALL Jr. trimmed to fit. It makes it much nicer to shoot. The holster is now dyed brown and finished, but that was the pic I had online.


I bet it does. I may give that a try.


----------



## diesel350 (Aug 23, 2007)

k&d holsters are the best, try the 2 in 1 .


----------



## WingedWarrior (Jun 1, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with one of these:

http://www.wrbss.com/inpahounsh.html

I need something small and "tuckable."


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

check out:
http://www.highnoonholsters.com/
http://acecase.com/Push-Up-Holster-Leather-p-16374.html


----------

